# First Kettle Bell Session.



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Just been through my first Kettle Bell Session and am absolutely wrecked. Must admit, was a bit naive and didn't really think there would be much to it, and with me already being balls to the wall with the free weights thought it would be easy enough. But it's all techniquie. Can definitely see the benefits in Kettle Bells. Great HIIT!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

What kinda examples of kettlebell workouts are we talking?


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

I honestly can not see how you are ever going to work complete muscle groups swinging a ball around, more of a cardio girly routine than anything a bodybuilder should consider, I can you regretting these in later life


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Andrew Jacks said:


> I honestly can not see how you are ever going to work complete muscle groups swinging a ball around, more of a cardio girly routine than anything a bodybuilder should consider, I can you regretting these in later life


That made me laugh, your knowledge is very limited and you should maybe stick to posting in general conversation..


----------



## freeline (Dec 12, 2009)

Andrew Jacks said:


> I honestly can not see how you are ever going to work complete muscle groups swinging a ball around, more of a cardio girly routine than anything a bodybuilder should consider, I can you regretting these in later life


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

be careful their addictive !


----------



## helicopter (Jun 21, 2007)

kettle's rule


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

helicopter said:


> kettle's rule


Well grab a tea and go to bed, school in the morning for you pups


----------

